

Why Japan Surrendered: A new take on the use of the atomic bomb - zzeroparticle
http://articles.boston.com/2011-08-07/bostonglobe/29861790_1_hiroshima-tsuyoshi-hasegawa-japan-surrender

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856042> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2858087>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2881212>

